# Tray Mathews is gone.....



## Arrow3 (Jun 3, 2014)

...says he is going to either Auburn or Louisville...


----------



## Horns (Jun 3, 2014)

Just saw this myself


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 3, 2014)

I heard JHC and Matthews were one foot out the door several months ago. Back at the first of the year. It appears to be true. This came from a VERY good source. I just never posted it.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

From what I've read, it wasn't Tray's decision to leave.


----------



## Horns (Jun 3, 2014)

Richt's statement let's you know that he was done with Tray.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 3, 2014)

Article

Coach Richt don't play around!  Do something really stupid and you're gone. I like that about Richt! Just hope Tray don't end up at another SEC school!

Seems Louisville is pretty willing to take our dismissals, though. 

Here is a tweet from Tray Matthews.


----------



## tcward (Jun 3, 2014)

Bye.......he plays better for Auburn anyway.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 3, 2014)

Cleaning house...


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 3, 2014)

Proud to have a coach that does it right.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 3, 2014)

Tray won't be coming to Auburn.  Louisville more than likely.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 3, 2014)

It sure would be nice to read the football highlights pro and college and not read so and so went to jail so and so failed a drug test so and so got suspended etc etc.. What happened to the days where you just worked hard and played football. Seems like all they wana do is get drunk do drugs and have sexual inappropriate misconduct


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 3, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Tray won't be coming to Auburn.  Louisville more than likely.



What makes you say that? AU does have a history of taking thieves after they are dismissed from other teams. Not knocking, just stating facts.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 3, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> What makes you say that? AU does have a history of taking thieves after they are dismissed from other teams. Not knocking, just stating facts.



True. I figure that's where he will end up.


----------



## Flash (Jun 3, 2014)

What did he do??


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 3, 2014)

What is it with our defensive backs that makes them so stupid?.  I mean besides the weed.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 4, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> What makes you say that? AU does have a history of taking thieves after they are dismissed from other teams. Not knocking, just stating facts.



I will answer you even though your question was somewhat tainted.


If Richt signs his transfer, which he probably will, he would have two options to come to Auburn.

1 - He comes in and we give him a scholarship.  He would then sit out one year then be able to play in 2015.   We are at our 85 scholarship max right now and do not have one to offer him

2 - He would come to Auburn and Walk on which means he would have to sit out one year and pay his own out of state tuition.  This does not seem like a possible chance.


Louisville has a few scholarships open and some of his other booted teammates plus Grantham is there.   Sounds more like his landing place


And yes, Auburn has signed a few players lately that were kicked off other teams.  Not one of them have had a single issue while at Auburn though.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 4, 2014)

I too think it is more likely that he ends up at Louisville but no one should be surprised in the least if it is Auburn. And it's not a matter of signing a transfer. He was kicked off and UGA has never put restrictions on where these guys can go.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 4, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> I will answer you even though your question was somewhat tainted.
> 
> 
> If Richt signs his transfer, which he probably will, he would have two options to come to Auburn.
> ...




fixed it for ya


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 4, 2014)

UGA signs them in the first place, lets them go, Auburn picks them up and "rehabilitates".  Which is worse?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 4, 2014)

His twitter handle is Trigga Tray....LoL...  Bet no one saw this coming.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 4, 2014)

Louisville is going to be pretty stacked if he goes there.....heck Tray would be the third from UGA


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 4, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Louisville is going to be pretty stacked if he goes there.....heck Tray would be the third from UGA



They were clueless here!! Can't imagine what going to Louisville with the same coach would do to make them smarter.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jun 4, 2014)

Isn't there a rule if he transfers inside the SEC he has to sit two years? Thought I read that somewhere. If so my money is on him heading to Louisville.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 4, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Isn't there a rule if he transfers inside the SEC he has to sit two years? Thought I read that somewhere. If so my money is on him heading to Louisville.



Yes there is but he isn't transferring. He was kicked off the team. Just like Nick Marshall, Cam Newton, and Mett... He can sit out only one year or play in JUCO and play for another SEC team in 2015.


----------



## riprap (Jun 4, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Yes there is but he isn't transferring. He was kicked off the team. Just like Nick Marshall, Cam Newton, and Mett... He can sit out only one year or play in JUCO and play for another SEC team in 2015.



If we had a minor league rehab juco program like bama, he could be back on the team in a couple of years.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 4, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> What is it with our defensive backs that makes them so stupid?.  I mean besides the weed.



education...or lack thereof???
sorry my friend...you asked!


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 4, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> education...or lack thereof???
> sorry my friend...you asked!



Lack of morals. That's why they are gone. Enjoy these little victories Jacket fan because we both know there hasn't been enough players kicked off the team yet to make you guys less than a 10 point underdog in November!


----------



## across the river (Jun 4, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Yes there is but he isn't transferring. He was kicked off the team. Just like Nick Marshall, Cam Newton, and Mett... He can sit out only one year or play in JUCO and play for another SEC team in 2015.



The actual rule is that if you transfer to another SEC school you still have to sit out a year, but you lose a year of eligibility. You can't redshirt.  If you are kicked out, I think that rule still applies.  He could go to Auburn, sit a year, and then still have two years of eligibility.  He could go to Louisville, sit out a redshirt year, and then have 3 years left.   I'm sure he thinks he is going to go "to the league" in two years, so he probably isn't worried about eligibility.  I say he becomes a Cardinal, but who knows.  Oh, and for everyone patting Richt on the back, he isn't the one running them off.  Pruitt is the one who is weeding them out.

http://georgia.247sports.com/Articl...-evident-in-Georgia-Bulldogs-defense-28965360


----------



## riprap (Jun 4, 2014)

across the river said:


> The actual rule is that if you transfer to another SEC school you still have to sit out a year, but you lose a year of eligibility. You can't redshirt.  If you are kicked out, I think that rule still applies.  He could go to Auburn, sit a year, and then still have two years of eligibility.  He could go to Louisville, sit out a redshirt year, and then have 3 years left.   I'm sure he thinks he is going to go "to the league" in two years, so he probably isn't worried about eligibility.  I say he becomes a Cardinal, but who knows.  Oh, and for everyone patting Richt on the back, he isn't the one running them off.  Pruitt is the one who is weeding them out.
> 
> http://georgia.247sports.com/Articl...-evident-in-Georgia-Bulldogs-defense-28965360



Great article. Makes you wonder if they are joking around on offense and if the injuries have any connection? 

We have plenty of talent every year, but it seems like "bad luck" seems to happen too often.


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 4, 2014)

across the river said:


> The actual rule is that if you transfer to another SEC school you still have to sit out a year, but you lose a year of eligibility. You can't redshirt.  If you are kicked out, I think that rule still applies.  He could go to Auburn, sit a year, and then still have two years of eligibility.  He could go to Louisville, sit out a redshirt year, and then have 3 years left.   I'm sure he thinks he is going to go "to the league" in two years, so he probably isn't worried about eligibility.  I say he becomes a Cardinal, but who knows.  Oh, and for everyone patting Richt on the back, he isn't the one running them off.  Pruitt is the one who is weeding them out.
> 
> http://georgia.247sports.com/Articl...-evident-in-Georgia-Bulldogs-defense-28965360



Good read! Makes me ready for some football!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 5, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> education...or lack thereof???
> sorry my friend...you asked!




You have no clue.  This is problem with 4 and 5 star recruits having a feeling of entitlement.  Tech's 1 and 2 star recruits are just happy to getting a free education while playing in a near empty stadium.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 5, 2014)

Eat dinner with an Auburn football alum.  Word is that even the Auburn school for criminal rehap doesn't want poor Trey.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 5, 2014)

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
A classroom disruption that Tray Matthews admits to causing forced coach Mark Richt’s decision to dismiss the sophomore safety from the UGA football program, Matthews said Wednesday.
The story circulating by Wednesday afternoon on social media about a verbal altercation between Matthews and a professor further fueled the notion that the sophomore from Newnan had discipline problems while at Georgia.
It comes on the heels of an arrest on theft by deception charges in March.
In an exclusive interview Wednesday evening with The Atlanta Journal-Constitution, Matthews admitted to having a loud and distracting conversation with a fellow UGA athlete on the final day of Maymester classes Tuesday, but vehemently denied having disrespected Dr. Ronald Bogue, the professor of his Children’s Literature course. Matthews says he was asked to leave the class of around 30 students but did not.
“We were just going back and forth on something and then the teacher just basically said, ‘Y’all be quiet, y’all are always talking.’ And that’s the only thing that happened,” Matthews said. “And the teacher was just, ‘Get out,’ and I was like, ‘Sorry, he just keeps talking to me. I wasn’t disrespectful to the teacher at all.”
Matthews also disputed a charge made by a fellow classmate in the 3000-level course that he told her to shut up and directed obscenities at her. Dr. Bogue, who will retire from UGA after submitting Maymester grades, could not be immediately reached for comment.
The incident in one of the Miller Learning Center’s many classrooms preceded Richt’s decision to let Matthews go by just a few hours. The disruption occurred toward the end of the nearly three-hour class around 1:45 p.m., and Matthews announced his dismissal on Twitter just minutes short of 5:30 p.m. Matthews blamed the disruption for his dismissal, but said he thought the arrest also played a part in the decision.
“That’s basically the reason why I got kicked off though,” Matthews said of the classroom incident. “That’s what [coach Mark Richt] told me basically. … Yeah, I think it’s kind of some of the arrest stuff, too, though. But I was basically, I was leaving anyways, I just hadn’t put that in the media.”
Matthews, who finished his first year at Georgia with 23 tackles and one interception, has since left Athens and is back in Newnan weighing his options. He says he has discussed his situation with former teammates Shaq Wiggins and Josh Harvey-Clemons, now both at Louisville, but will consider several schools for his next stop.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 5, 2014)

Children's literature course...lost another in depth thinker.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 5, 2014)

Y'all back off my boy Rack. He's just stating the truth.  I heard the confrontation with the girl started when she corrected him when he messed up  "See Spot run".  Children literature class.  Give me a break


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 5, 2014)

It's a comparative literature class that is offered at most every college. Harvard anyone???

http://complit.fas.harvard.edu/courses/childrens-literature


----------



## huntersluck (Jun 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> You have no clue.  This is problem with 4 and 5 star recruits having a feeling of entitlement.  Tech's 1 and 2 star recruits are just happy to getting a free education while playing in a near empty stadium.



"happy to getting"  yep that's it


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> You have no clue.  This is problem with 4 and 5 star recruits having a feeling of entitlement.  Tech's 1 and 2 star recruits are just happy to getting a free education while playing in a near empty stadium.




without a clue??? look in the mirror counselor. best I recall, keith brooking was our last 1* recruit, calvin, morgan burnett, Michael Johnson, etc didn't seem to have a "sense of entitlement"but I digress...I think with our 2*'s in the nfl, wheeler, gardner, walker, etc we may be doing more with less than you good people are doing less with more.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 6, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> without a clue??? look in the mirror counselor. best I recall, keith brooking was our last 1* recruit, calvin, morgan burnett, Michael Johnson, etc didn't seem to have a "sense of entitlement"but I digress...I think with our 2*'s in the nfl, wheeler, gardner, walker, etc we may be doing more with less than you good people are doing less with more.



That and a hot dog will still get you a record of 1-11 vs CMR coached teams. That's hardly more with less.  When it comes to playing GT we certainly have a sense of entitlement.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> It's a comparative literature class that is offered at most every college. Harvard anyone???
> 
> http://complit.fas.harvard.edu/courses/childrens-literature



Yep. Comparing and contrasting Blues Clues to cat in the Hat.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 7, 2014)

Here's hoping this kid **** Fenteg plays well for us. T. Mathews is a fool and he ain't worth discussing anymore.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 9, 2014)

THIS JUST IN.......UGA has been named as the player development program for Awbarn and Luisville. ( like that?)

and after November....1-12.  Yes, I do feel entitled.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 14, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Tray won't be coming to Auburn.  Louisville more than likely.




It appears I was incorrect..


Looks like Tray is coming..


Rehabilitation time..


----------



## JKnieper (Jun 14, 2014)

Welcome triggatray!

WDE!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 14, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> I will answer you even though your question was somewhat tainted.
> 
> 
> If Richt signs his transfer, which he probably will, he would have two options to come to Auburn.
> ...


It's a good thing that you know how to fish.....


----------



## Horns (Jun 14, 2014)

Surprise surprise


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 14, 2014)

No shame, character or scruples. The Barn has evolved into nothing more than a state ran developmental and recovery program for criminally inclined athletes.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> No shame, character or scruples. The Barn has evolved into nothing more than a state ran developmental and recovery program for criminally inclined athletes.




We turn them into fine human beings after you guys turn them into criminals.   

Buck, I think we have added UGA as a new recruiting pipeline for us.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 14, 2014)

More like enabling their activities with no repercussions for their transgressions. I guess the barn has a better pay and compensation package.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 14, 2014)

And spots....y'all can have him. I ain't cryin at all.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> And spots....y'all can have him. I ain't cryin at all.




I don't know mad.  But its a typical response.  "Auburn has not integrity".    When the real issue should be, "Why does UGA have twice as many issues as any other school".  


I will leave that one alone because there is no real answer.  


We will take Tray though.  If he can keep himself out of trouble, he should be a good one for us.  He has already helped us go to one National Championship game.   

Take care..


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 14, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> I don't know mad.  But its a typical response.  "Auburn has not integrity".    When the real issue should be, "Why does UGA have twice as many issues as any other school".
> 
> 
> I will leave that one alone because there is no real answer.
> ...



UGA doesn't have twice as many issues, they just don't sweep them under the rug.


http://ugasports.blog.ajc.com/2014/06/14/uga-football-parent-its-not-the-system-its-the-kids/


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 14, 2014)

Actual discipline being applied and laws/rules being followed.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> UGA doesn't have twice as many issues, they just don't sweep them under the rug.
> 
> 
> http://ugasports.blog.ajc.com/2014/06/14/uga-football-parent-its-not-the-system-its-the-kids/




Just freaking wow! Bravo!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> More like enabling their activities with no repercussions for their transgressions. I guess the barn has a better pay and compensation package.





rex upshaw said:


> UGA doesn't have twice as many issues, they just don't sweep them under the rug.



Preach on my brothers! Preach on!  

We may struggle on the field for sending these clowns packing, but I am proud we have a coach and university willing to put their butts on the road. I'd truly be embarrassed if I were an Auburn or Louisville fan right now.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 15, 2014)

Number of arrests since 2010: 

Georgia (19) 
Auburn (10) 
Alabama (11) 
LSU (8) 
Mississippi State (7) 
Ole Miss (14) 
Arkansas (13) 
Texas A&M (20) 
Florida (16) 
Mizzou (20) 
Tennessee (16) 
South Carolina (9) 
Kentucky (12) 
Vandy (3)



Look, Im not saying its Richts fault.  But there is something going on.   Maybe it is Athens.  More to get in to.  I would doubt there are many schools right now sweeping things under the rug.   But how would we ever know.  The guys with high arrest numbers say it is, the guys with lower arrest numbers say there are not.


I can understand why UGA fans say that.  Heck, I probably would too.  I would probably also take the stand that "We have higher standards".   Its basically the only one you have at this point.   Or that our new defense coordinator is cleaning house.  When he has really not done anything that any other coach would not have done.   But I get it.

I kinda agree with Mr Baileys comments but you have to remember.   UGA recruits the exact same kids that every other SEC team does.  From the same pool.   Most of the kids that end up at UGA, Florida, Auburn, etc are in a recruiting battle with one of the others if not all of them.    I have no idea what the deal is but there is something there.   Not sure what it is.


Its getting so bad, websites are being created to track the arrests… 


http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...-clemson-players-cant-stop-getting-in-trouble


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 15, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> I'd truly be embarrassed if I were an Auburn or Louisville fan right now.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



This really makes no sense what so ever..


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 15, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Number of arrests since 2010:
> 
> Georgia (19)
> Auburn (10)



Seriously, you are going to come on here and compare football players getting arrested in Athens v Auburn.

In Athens there are 4 "police" departments and they don't care if you play football or not.  In Auburn, according to two very well known former Auburn players I know,  there are 2 and they wouldn't touch a football player unless he assassinated the chief or the coach.

Had a big Auburn alum tell me last week that there is no way they would take Mathews, because he is a thug.  Guess he will be eating those words.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 15, 2014)

Mud, you have misread my posts.  I've just said something is different. Not that it was anyone's fault

Maybe the authorities are the difference.  Who knows.  Maybe it is the party environment. Not sure.  

But there is a difference.  And I don't think uga has sent players packing that would not have been kicked out by most teams if the situations were the same.  

You guys are too defensive.

As for the Matthews experiment, I have my doubts it will work.  I think the juco route would have been better for him.  A little humility goes a long way to get people on the right track.


----------



## weagle (Jun 15, 2014)

Here's the problem at UGA:  They don't understand the difference between discipline and punishment.  

They assume that since their administration hands down harsh punishment that they are teaching discipline. 

FAIL.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 15, 2014)

UGA has no problem. They have accountability. That is an absent entity at places like Barn, Bama and LSU. 
Barn - Bama - LSU with low arrest rates and virtually no dismissals , no institutional accountability and no community accountability. But UGA, Mizzou, UT, UK each have higher arrest numbers and higher dismissals. Even down at Hogtown, Boom is now starting to hold his players accountable. 
It will get loose on day down on the plains, and the barn will burn again...just like it always does.


----------



## Horns (Jun 15, 2014)

weagle said:


> Here's the problem at UGA:  They don't understand the difference between discipline and punishment.
> 
> They assume that since their administration hands down harsh punishment that they are teaching discipline.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> UGA has no problem. They have accountability. That is an absent entity at places like Barn, Bama and LSU.
> Barn - Bama - LSU with low arrest rates and virtually no dismissals , no institutional accountability and no community accountability. But UGA, Mizzou, UT, UK each have higher arrest numbers and higher dismissals. Even down at Hogtown, Boom is now starting to hold his players accountable.
> It will get loose on day down on the plains, and the barn will burn again...just like it always does.



Wrong.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 15, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Number of arrests since 2010:
> 
> Georgia (19)
> Auburn (10)
> ...



So you know, Richt went to the police departments and told them to treat the football players as any other student.  I guarantee no other HC's on the above list did the same.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2014)

I guess I'm becoming immune to this sort of thing because it really doesnt bother me that trigga tray has landed on the plains. My hope for him is that he sees this as a 2nd and final chance to get it together. IMHO I'm sure Ol Gus has told him how  it's gonna be. Congrats to the Barn y'all just got a fine athlete.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 15, 2014)

Hits like button.


----------



## weagle (Jun 15, 2014)

I hope it works out for Tray.  Hopefully he will immerse himself in the athletic program at Auburn and take advantage of this opportunity.


----------



## deerbandit (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok question. I thought Auburn was 85 scholarship athletes already. So if that's the case will he go towards next years class and have to pay out of state tuition until then? Not trying to argue just trying to understand. Also does he only sit out one year or two years?


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 16, 2014)

deerbandit said:


> Ok question. I thought Auburn was 85 scholarship athletes already. So if that's the case will he go towards next years class and have to pay out of state tuition until then? Not trying to argue just trying to understand. Also does he only sit out one year or two years?



School's out right now so he doesn't have to pay any tuition.  Between now and the start of pre-season, lots of things can happen with those 85 schollys.  You just don't know who will decide they don't want to pursue football anymore, or decide they "want" to transfer to a less competitive school.

I thought that the SEC had a rule that if a football player transferred between two SEC schools he had to sit two years, but I've recently read that he has to sit one year, but burns a year of eligibility.  If he sits off scholarship, apparently he doesn't burn the year of eligibility.

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/tray-matthews-becomes-latest-bulldog-heading-to-au/ngLRj/


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 16, 2014)

"Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, leader of the Islamist insurgent group ISIS, has fled from Iraq. Apparently, he has accepted a scholarship to play football at Auburn." 

cracked up when I read this in the AJC comments on Mr. Bailey.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 16, 2014)

How 'bout bernie's headline - "If you can't bat 'em, join 'em"


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 16, 2014)

The hypocrisy by some on here is sometimes too much.  I'm sure Tray will have no more problems now that he is in a well structured program.  Congrats to Auburn on yet another big pickup.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2014)

why yes, I am sure he will have a new "pick up"....the question is: Chevy or Ford?


----------

